# [frage zum tutorial] augen färben



## Bauer/bap (28. März 2007)

Erstmal hi und entschuldigung falls solche anfragen in ein anderes forum gehören etc.
falls das der fall ist dann löscht bitte diese anfrage.

so nun zu meiner frage auf der seite 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-tutorials/220487-photoshop-augen-faerben-realistisch.html
wird erklärt wie ich augenfarben ändere aber wenn ich das mache kommt bei mir leider die farbstärke zu kurz das heisst wenn ich z.b. die augen rot färbe hat zwar die alte augenfarben einen leichten rotstich aber sieht keines falls so aus wie auf dem "nachher" bild des tutorials 
woran kann das liegen ?
deckkraft habe ich bei 100% ...
btw: falls wichtig ich benutze cs2


----------



## Boromir (28. März 2007)

Hallo,

mit rot ist das so eine Sache, setz mal den Ebenenmodus nicht auf Farbton sondern auf Farbe. Danach musst du aber mit dem runden Auswahlwerkzeug die Pupille auswählen und diese entfernen. Danach kannst du die Ebenendeckkraft runterregeln sonst wirkt es zu grell. Vorher aber alles so machen wie im Tutorial. Hier habe ich mal ein kleines Video für dich, wie man es noch machen kann.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## pickup (6. April 2007)

Bauer/bap hat gesagt.:


> Erstmal hi und entschuldigung falls solche anfragen in ein anderes forum gehören etc.
> falls das der fall ist dann löscht bitte diese anfrage.
> 
> so nun zu meiner frage auf der seite
> ...




Das ist bei mir aus so, undzwar bei allen Gegenständen die ich färben will. Die Farbe ist immer so halb transparent.Das ging zwar mal aber seit einier Zeit läufts nich mehr, nur ich benutze Photoshop CS


----------



## Boromir (6. April 2007)

Hallo,

selbst wenn die Deckkraft auf 100% steht, kann es sein das bei den Pinselvorgaben etwas anderes eingestellt ist. Wenn du die Pinselvorgaben nicht findest geh auf "Fenster" und dann auf Pinsel. Nimm dort alle Haken raus.

Boromir

Screenshot:


----------

